# Post your dreams!



## Mattayus (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm fascinated by them. I love hearing other peoples, and I've recently bought a notebook to keep a diary of mine. I jot them down as soon as I wake up (assuming I remember them). I can't wait til i'm like 40 and i read some of them back.

Ok, here's my most recent to get us started - 

My black relatives (who clearly don't exist) came over from the US to visit. My 'cousin', who looked like Mika from "Heroes" wanted to go shopping so i took him to a market. Some blond girl and her boyfriend gave him £10 (I think they were relatives too) and we proceeded to walk around the market.
Mika got fatter and camper the more we walked around until he was huge! We stopped at a leather jacket stool and he picked up a white leather jacket with tribal patterns down the sleeves. After haggling with his £10 he was pissed off that he couldn't afford it, so he got the market stool owner (who looked like Richard Simmons), loaded him into Photoshop on his laptop (?), and just as he was about to 'edit' him, in a really camp American accent he said "This is gonna hurt so goooood!".


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Mar 27, 2008)

This is a dream (nightmare?) I made some years ago, it's really funny, I'm sorry if my English is not good...but I think the story it's worth 

basically I was at the sea, 
I was walking, in some street in that place and I found a piggie (little, pink and really sweet, something similar to babe, just smaller), 
I took it home, where I was, at the fifth floor of the building, and I went in the kitchen to find something to give him, cause it was a little nervous, and I thought that it was hungry...
I then come back with something and found that there were 2 piggies and I didn't know why so I took both the pigs and I drop them out of the balcony. They hit the floor 5 floors down and they made a strange sound (just like a tomato!!!). 
So I turned and I saw some other pigs that were coming out from the bathroom (how did they generate there, I don't know...) and I started to trow them out of the balcony...
The more pigs I dropped out the more pigs were generating until the house was full of pigs...

ok I don't know why it felt natural but I smashed from that balcony like 40 o 50 pigs..

At that moment the remaining pigs started to be aggressive and they upheld me and dropped me out of the balcony...
then they jumped down falling with me...
In this moment I woke up...

Well I guess we all died on the floor doing a squashed tomato sound...


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 27, 2008)

Dude, that's the funniest fuckin thing i've ever heard in my life.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 27, 2008)

My two most recent wierd dreams...

1) Annette from Nightwish got her eyebrow pierced, and was subsequently sued by Amy Lee, who claimed she'd copyrighted that look.

2) Going into a Games Workshop store with my old flatemate and buying £200 worth of Dark Eldar figures.

Most of my dreams are extremely depressing, so those two were actually a nice change.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 27, 2008)

Last dream I had was pretty horrible to be honest. I was in an aeroplane with my closest friends about to go skydiving and one guy who we've grown apart from recently fell out of the plane with no parachute, I managed to grab his arm but was slowly being pull out of the plane with him. I shouted to my friends to help but they just sat there with blank expressions on their faces; staring at us. I grabbed a parachute off the inside of the fuselage wall and fell out of the plane still holding my mate but as I tried putting the parachute on I slipped and let him go. I didn't manage to get the parachute on in time and I hit the floor and was lying in tall grass until I eventually woke up.


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 27, 2008)

That's like a Stallone movie..

I can't remember what happened in my dream exactly but a couple of months back I woke myself up laughing.. it was a strange experience but it beats waking up crying!


----------



## Shotglass (Mar 27, 2008)

I mostly have depressing or angry dreams, rarely funny ones except for:

1. I was Gene Simmons maid, but at a hotel he was staying at. It was bizarre.
2. The other night I dreamed that I was on Big Brother, but (and for those of you who watch this you'll know what I'm talking about) it was couples again, and Evel Dick stayed in the house and was coupled with Sharon, and there was "which couple can have the best sex contest", and they won. I don't remember who I was partnered up with.

There are a few others where I've woken up and told Aaron and he just looked at me funny, but I don't remember. He'll have to tell you about his recent one. It was fantastic.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 27, 2008)

I had a dream that I got stuck in the saddle points between two nine-dimensional potential wells. In order to get out, I had to solve a 4x4x4x4x4x4x4x4x4 Rubik's Cube before the potential wells pushed me into an interdimensional vortex that would limit me forever into the second dimension of paper marios.


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 27, 2008)

I can't post my dreams... my dreams are more like tales than anyhting else. Just surrealist and long stories


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 27, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> I can't post my dreams... my dreams are more like tales than anyhting else. Just surrealist and long stories



That's exactly what i'm after! Come on, SPILL!


----------



## Shotglass (Mar 27, 2008)

bostjan said:


> I had a dream that I got stuck in the saddle points between two nine-dimensional potential wells. In order to get out, I had to solve a 4x4x4x4x4x4x4x4x4 Rubik's Cube before the potential wells pushed me into an interdimensional vortex that would limit me forever into the second dimension of paper marios.




wtf?


----------



## playstopause (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Vince (Mar 27, 2008)

Other than Selma Hayek, my dreams are usually this nuts:


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 27, 2008)

I can remember one dream from when I was younger where I was playing in snow...well, what I thought was snow but turned out to be ice cream...and then a cow pushed me into an empty swimming pool and threatened to shoot me with a bazooka if I moved.


----------



## Vince (Mar 27, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> I can remember one dream from when I was younger where I was playing in snow...well, what I thought was snow but turned out to be ice cream...and then a cow pushed me into an empty swimming pool and threatened to shoot me with a bazooka if I moved.



Once, I had John Madden threaten to rape a wall in a dream.

He just stood there, eating a turkey leg and cussing at the wall saying he'd fuck it's brains out.

I have the worst dreams.


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 27, 2008)

Vince said:


> .
> 
> I have the *best* dreams.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 27, 2008)

In the last dream I remember a grass fire started for no reason on my property (except the property was nothing like the one I live on), I ran over to try and put it out, I went to throw a blanket on the main part and it flew right over the fire and did nothing, at this point I remember thinking that there was no way I will put it out and the fire brigade will not get here in time. Another fire started about 10-15 m away and I just started stomping on the fire to put it out, a few minutes later the fire was out.


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 28, 2008)

I dreamt that I was a bear doing things at a circus or something... got pissed somehow, broke loose, and I ate a few people and kept a red underwear as souvenir.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Mar 28, 2008)

I recently had a dream where I was fucking my cute friend Sofia and I felt like an asshole when I woke up cause I'm in love with one girl yet I just dreamt of fucking another... but it was just a dream so fuck it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 28, 2008)

I had a strange medical dream last night  I can't recall all of it....some chicks leg......some like....black spots or something.....rubbing some ointment or something on her 

I was watching House before I went to sleep.


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 28, 2008)

VicerExciser said:


> I recently had a dream where I was fucking my cute friend Sofia and I felt like an asshole when I woke up cause I'm in love with one girl yet I just dreamt of fucking another... but it was just a dream so fuck it.



Nah, don't feel bad about it... after all, like you said it is just a dream... or did you wish it wasn't?


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 28, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Nah, don't feel bad about it... after all, like you said it is just a dream... or did you wish it wasn't?



I typically wish that dreams involving me getting laid weren't just dreams


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 28, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I typically wish that dreams involving me getting laid weren't just dreams



Same here... I am a bastard


----------



## Despised_0515 (Mar 28, 2008)

My ex made all my dreams come true... and she continues to over and over again 

but I want her back more than anything 
being friends with benefits ain't gonna cut it


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 28, 2008)

VicerExciser said:


> My ex made all my dreams come true... and she continues to over and over again
> 
> but I want her back more than anything
> being friends with benefits ain't gonna cut it



Well, it sounds like you might be better off going back to the Matrix and keep dreaming.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 28, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> Well, it sounds like you might be better off going back to the Matrix and keep dreaming.



I would totally spend some time in the Matrix


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 28, 2008)

^ and be an actor or someone important


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 28, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> ^ and be an actor or someone important



{---Welcome To The Matrix---}
{---Enjoy Your Stay---}
{---Irresistable To Women Program Set To "ON"....}
{---Drew Peterson Environment Loaded---}
{------}


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 28, 2008)

lol ^

I had one last night where i pushed my sister up the stairs and had a huge go at her for the way she's been talking to everyone lately (which is actually a bother in real life) so it must've been on my mind. Then all of a sudden i was playing Halo 2 with an old friend who i haven't seen for months, but we were actually in it, and the vehicles were kind'a like lego, and i kept trying to get this grenade in the back of the Elite tank.
Then, all of a sudden we were miniature sized toys, on my son's bedroom floor but he was a bit older, and we had to be quiet because he was asleep (which is absolute rubbish because he fuckin NEVER sleeps when i want him to!). Then we were getting chased by the two cops from 'Superbad', then i woke up


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 28, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> {---Welcome To The Matrix---}
> {---Enjoy Your Stay---}
> {---Irresistable To Women Program Set To "ON"....}
> {---Drew Peterson Environment Loaded---}
> {------}



You crack me up, dude, that's awesome!


----------



## thadood (Mar 28, 2008)

If only I had dreams.. at least ones that I could remember =x


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 28, 2008)

i once had a dream where i was standing outside a house at night, and i looked down to see a nnude woman laying naked in a pool of blood. i have no idea who she was. suddenly it was myself laying in the pool of blood, dead, but not nude, yet i was also standing there, still, watching "me" dead on the ground. then, i looked to me left, and saw another "me", wearing a hat, stearing at myself...

then, something chased me, and i ran inside. i tried to slam the door shut, but for some reason it grew wider as i was shutting it, and so it wouldn´t slam shut, and i had to hold pressure against it to keep it shut, but whatever was on the other side was winning...

then i woke up.

another one: i´m walking in a town at night. the town is some iconic hybrid of the town where i live and another town not too far from here.

i notice that the streets are empty, and i walk around until i reach a sort of bridge that you can walk over, or that you can walk under, on a brick path going under it. i was on the under-it-side.

i suddenly stop, as i make a shocking discovery: there´s a dead baby on the ground. it´s covered in a bloody white sheet, and it´s arm is hanging out on one side. i run downwards, down the streets, to get away, and suddenly, i meet some people, who are also running for some reason. i hear machine guns firing, so i keep running, and as i´m running, i run past people i know, shot dead on the sidewalks. 

then i wake, up, but the dream continued the next night:

i´m still running, and i get to a place with a winding road that leads down to a parking lot by the bay. at the top of this road there´s a big building with another parking lot outside it, fenced in, so it belongs to whatever building that is. the building is made of bricks, has alot of windows, and it´s many stories tall. it looks as if it´s a cheap hotel or something, because the windows are evenly spaced all the way up.

now, i run down the road leading from the building, when i see the windows open, and people with machine guns are stepping up to them. they start shooting at the cowds that are fleeing. then some guy sticks his gun through the fence to shoot me as i run by, but i jump over t, and then i hop down to the parking lot below.

i see my mom and my grandmother in a car, and i think they´re waiting for me. i get in the car, and we drive the fuck off, safe at last.

i have pretty messed up dreams, and they´re always beyond realistic, it´s as if it really is happening.


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 28, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> then some guy sticks his gun through the fence to shoot me as i run by, but i jump over it



 i fuckin love how you have the most ridiculous ninja skills when you're dreaming


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 28, 2008)

today

I was at some sort of outside bunker of some sort, I was around the perimeter and there was a building shaped like a sphere buried in the ground. Inside or behind this building was a "secret weapon" and I teleported in there and took it  (because I'm awesome)

then it went to another part, where like, I was at some kind of gorge (went from like year 3000 to year 1000 lol) and fell into some water where I find "the one ring" then get up out of the water and climb up a ladder into some kind of fancy building or something that was above the gorge and spanned it. When I got in there I climbed the ladder past a guy making some noodles then up a floor to another guy making noodles (lol), got off the ladder and walked out.

that's all I remember


----------



## yevetz (Mar 28, 2008)

It's weird maybe.....but sometimes in dreams I REALIZING THAT THIS IS A DREAM.......I mean it's not happening very often but sometimes it is happening......and then I runing on the highest roof near me and jumping down ....It's not about suicide or so.....I just flying  It's awesome feeling.........The worse dream that I ever had it was dream about my Sasha cheating on me with other dude that I know and the make sex and I was something like ghost or so...and there was nothing I can do


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 28, 2008)

Ahh man that's horrible.

Also, the dream within a dream thing you mentioned is something i fuckin hate. You wake up, or so you think, but even in your dream you're goin "thank fuck that was just a dream........ d'oh!"


----------



## Papa Shank (Mar 28, 2008)

Eating a chicken curry pie in the sun, no shit.


----------



## AARRGGHHH (Mar 28, 2008)

I very rarely remember much of my dreams, let alone remember them at all after a days or so. Wish I could remember more of them.

The last one I do remember bits of I was in some really warm sunny city and I was driving along a coastal road (I seem to have a lot of dreams where I am driving for some reason) and as I'm traveling the traffic is getting faster and faster and slowly my car is turning into some sort of old rickety sports car, it's getting so fast I can hardly react to anything and I end up narrowly missing something and go flying over a ramp or a hump in the road or something and end up flying out of the car..... 

...... The next bit of the dream is I have landed on this ledge and the city around me has totally changed, while I'm lying on this ledge I can also see myself on the ledge and where I am in the city and what the city looks like. It is now made up of just loads of really tall building that are kinda like a 2D platform game on the sides. There are no roads, just rivers waaay down bellow me and the only way to get anywhere is to move across hundreds of ledges connected together by ladders. Anyway I know for some reason I need to get somewhere, but all of a sudden I am mortally scared of heights and ladders so I am crawling slowly along this ledge and edging down onto this ladder shitting myself and thinking of how far I have to go and wishing I didn't have to move at all. Then I'm half way down the ladder and lose my grip on one of my hands and feel myself start to fall... Then I wake up.

Wasn't actually a really horrible dream, just a bit disconcerting.

There are sketches of another dream I had a while back where I was driving in a little shitty car that actually seemed to make me tired as I drove it like it was taking my energy to move it, I started off driving around a mesh of streets from around Birmingham and bits of my vague memories of York. Later I was in the country driving on a mess of motorways and islands and ended up for some reason trying to find someone in a massive disused industrial complex, then it seemed to turn into some sort of stealthy FPS game 
I think I play too much on the computer


----------



## String Seraphim (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't usually remeber all of my dreams just little bits and pieces that never make sense when juxtaposed to the others. 

But I often have repeating dreams in which I'm surround in a circle by an endless number of people armed with different weapons: guns, knives, tasers, you name it. The dream consists of just them attacking and me trying to fight them off endlessly, but I never actually die in the dream even though I'm always dealt blows that should be fatal. It's kinda like I blink in the dream and suddenly all the bullet holes and stab wounds are gone and I just keep going. I also never pick up any of the weapons they have even from the ones I've subdued or killed.

The dream just goes on like that until I wake up, no breaks. The dream feels epicly long. Its kinda odd they way it happens too because my perspective is both that of an observer watching myself do this and through the eyes of my actual self fighting everyone.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 28, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> You crack me up, dude, that's awesome!


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 29, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> That's exactly what i'm after! Come on, SPILL!



Oh well...

I remember one right now, be prepared (I hope I can trust my english)


Something strange happened in my city, I still didn't know what, but there was chaos on the streets, media vans with reporters everywhere and helicopters too. So I headed toward the place, which was a park where I go some times, and there were a lot of reporters and police trying to contain waht seemed an invasion, an escape, but definitely an stampede of... 

Coloured pandas? 

They were black + random color replacing the white (there were white ones too ) and they were trying to contain them with fences placed in zig-zag to redirect them to the only apertures of the fences.

I had to go through that way, because they were friends waiting for me at the other side of the street, but there was no way I could pass through all the multicolor panda stampede... Then I remembered that I had some kind of ninja skills, and I could jump very high and fall without getting hurt (something like the no-gravity option on counter strike ). So I started to jump from fence to fence where all the pandas were passig and everything was trembling under my feet. The feeling of the no gravity jumping was awesome, I really enjoyed it a fucking lot, never felt so free than then, even it was hard to control, I finally reached the end of the street, where I could turn right to another street that crossed it to avoid the pandas (they were coming for the left side of it).

At the end of it, there was another van with a cute reporter interviewing what seemed... Oh, what the hell? Hybrid Panda-Humans! 

I approached them, there was a grey "guy panda" and a pink "girl panda". They looked at me like looking for help to get out of the embarrasing situation of being interviewed like the überstrange beings they were  So I took the panda girl from the arm and said: "Hey come! the others are waiting for us!" and we left.

We found our friends and told the story, they didn't find too strange the fact that they were two hybrid human-pandas with us (in fact, I don't think anybody in the dream found anything so strange at all, just a little), they were really happy for being saved from the people, and were very kind, well the grey guy panda was indeed TOO kind (he was obviously gay ) and the girl seemed a little sad, but nothing major.

We sat in next to our buddy's car who was playing music at high volume with the doors open (which in the dream was red, even it's actually white). The radio was playing Queen's "Show Must Go On", and we were all so happy dancing and singing to it, when a huge man that seemed russian came with an also huge wrench and a gasoline can going straight to attack us for an unknown reason. I said to him: "Hey buddy! It's "Show must go on"! come on sing with us!! my friends backed me up, and the guy left the wrench and came with us singing... 

Then I woke up 


If that's not a bizarre dream, don't know what it is then  

After telling my friends about the dream, I realized that everything came surely influenced by this picture from friend http://sp3.fotologs.net/photo/51/4/47/chocolate_fish/1194000098_f.jpg because that's more or less like the girl Human-panda was (except it had another hair, lighter pink and no glasses, but you got the thing).


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 29, 2008)

L.M.F.A.O



I want some of whatever it is you're smokin'


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 29, 2008)

I have great difficulty remembering all of the exact details, but I've had some dreams that contained some rather humorous celebrity cameos.

1) Basically I was standing in the hallway at school/college just talking with a few of my friends when I see who but Jonathan Frakes (William Riker from Star Trek the Next Generation) walking towards me. He seemed kind of angry and schizophrenic and appeared to be talking to himself and walking as if he had not slept for several days. As he seemed kind of oblivious as to where he was, he accidentally ran into my friends and I. 

"You call that acting?" he says shaking his head (BTW we weren't acting) "THIS, is acting." He then composes himself and strikes a rather Shakespearian pose and yells "KHHHHHAAAAAAAAANNNNNNN!!!!" and just walks of with a huge smile like he had just prooved he life's worth.

I then said something to the effect of "Wasn't that Shatner's line?" or something like that. 

2) I was sitting in what appeared to be a large olympic stadium/colleseum eating a sandwich and drinking bottled water with some random people from my past. For some reason or other, my lunch was giving me bad gas and I let out an enormous burp. Some random teenagers sitting nearby turn their heads and sarcastically say "Nice Burp!!!". I wasn't having that, so we got in a fight.

Fight ends, and now for some reason we are the best of friends. Next, we decide we should head down to the store to pick up some junkfood. As we're walking, I see a rather pathetic/downtrodden-looking Dane Cook. Not being a big fan, I decide to mess with him. 

As we cross paths, I say some killer joke that makes all my new friends erupt in laughter. One of them says "Man thats a great bit man". Now Dane looks up, It's his moment to be funny. "Bits and bites" he says in a pathetic attempt to make a half-assed pun from what my friend just said. "No dude" we say then walk away laughing at the fallen comedy giant.


----------



## Battousai (Mar 29, 2008)

one recent dream i remember is that i was at work and i had my mobile with me and it rang ( were not supposed to have them at work.. they even have those electronic detectors as you walk in to make sure ) . and the boss came ( a short woman with short hair.. kinda manlooking...

and she said in a very calm and polite way.. youre not supposed to have mobiles here... and i said sorry

then she said .. well you know whats comin..

and i said yeah.. i know..

i handed her the phone.. and proceeded to beat the crap out of me with it ...

then i woke up...


most of the people i told it to found it amusing..


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 31, 2008)

LMAO!! 

Well, last night i had yet another one where I shouted at my sister, and my mother, because people had been going in my room ... despite me not living there anymore, it still pissed me off and i threw a toilet-roll holder at my mum  then dad offered me and my girlfriend a trip to Wales to stay with his mum and dad (even though they're from, and live, in Liverpool) but we stopped off at my MUM'S dad's house on the way... which is round the corner from where we live.. not really much of a stop considering it's 2 minutes away from where we set off on a 5 hour journey, but still.. i remember waking up in the night cos i'd forgotten something from mine, so i got on my bike (?) and tried to ride home, but there was a police blockade down my road with a big sign saying "quarantine", so i immediately assumed..... ZOMBIES!! I road back to my grandad's in the dead of night, absolutely shitting myself, got in, went upstairs, told my friend Davey about it (i dont know what the FUCK he was doing there), rang mum to see if she was ok, then the next day we went back home, i screamed at my OTHER sister this time because she was letting my nephew play on my Parky Fly (which i don't own, and have never owned, and have no intention of ever owning) saying "THIS IS WORTH THREE GRAND YOU TWAT!!" and she replied with "SO!? It shouldn't be!". Arguments ensued, then when Mum found out we were goin to Wales without her she got all upset and stuff haha, so i asked dad if he minded if she came and he said "no, there's no room in the van" (what van!? dad has a volvo S70!!) so i told him to fuck off and that i'm not going anymore. And that was about it.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm going to narrate a sort of dream/hallucination I had some years ago (I was in bed with really high fever...actually sleeping) ...

I "woke up" and some friends of mine were there:
- My best friend Andrea (from Cremona - my name is andrea too but will be Dre in the narration)
- 3 metalhead friends (David is from Rome, Luca from Genoa and Fede from Turin)
- some other friends

So as I saied I woke up and seeing them there...
I said: "what are you doing here?", 
Random friend: "we came here cause you are sick, we don't see you often and we miss you",
Me: "thanks guys I love that, but it's actually 3 am and I need to sleep cause I've got high fever"
Random friend: "don't worry we stay here silent, so you can sleep or do what you want, we are not going to disturb you"
Me: "ok, thanks guys" 

all this time I was still in bed (as for the rest of the dream, lol), I was falling asleep again, even if the light was on...

MetalLuca: "listen Dre, do you have some cards, so we can play, it's boring here?"
Me: "well the cards are there"
Andrea: "hey Dre can I listen to queen - Made in heaven?"
Me: "Am I gonna die?"
Andrea: "no, you are not gonna die, it's ok, it's ok, you know how I love queen, I can listen to another album if you prefer"
Me: "well actually it's not ok, I'm sick, I want to sleep"
Andrea: "don't worry, I'll keep the volume low"
(in the mean time the metal head friends were playing cards with 2 random friends, briscola, an italian game with queen on the stereo)
MetalFede: "hey, what is this shit, administer Megadeth - rust in peace"
Andrea: "holy shit, he's sick, it's not time for metal! and you got admit that Freddie was the best singer in the world"
MetalLuca: "well I guess Freddie it's OK"
Andrea: "And Brian May is a genius at the guitar"
David: "fuck queen, it's your turn Luca, don't let us wait"
Luca: "ok, sorry"
Me: "holy shit, you morons, I'm sick...I got fever, I know that you are allucinations, I knew it since the begining, I didn't say nothing just because it's 8 day that I'm at home alone, and I'm lonely, but now please go home, I'm sick"

them: "we are not allucinations"
Me: "No?"
Andrea: "you fuckers, you know you are allucinations, and he knows too...now go away..."
Me: "you idiots heard Andrea?, go away!!!! He's the only normal, he's my best friend, not an allucination so it's normal that he's here"

Ok now my room there was only me and Andrea

Me: "thank you Andrea for your support"
Andrea: "please, it's ok"
Me: "Andrea..."
Andrea: "yes?"
Me: "please listen to made in heaven with headphones"
Andrea: "ok"

In this moment I fell asleep again

:|


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 8, 2008)

The following is the product of dreams on the nights of April 5 and 6, 2008:

Some friends and I walked up a hill, which I understood to be either near the North-East edge of Boston, or roughly where Beacon Hill is...only covered with trees instead of buildings. We saw a number of delivery-style trucks in the woods near a smallish one-story building. I seem to recall signage indicating that it was some sort of scientific center or laboratory. My friends and I hid behind some trees and large rocks and just watched the building for any movement. 
After a while, an attractive blonde girl came by (perhaps with friends?), and they saw us. We spoke for a bit (the blonde focusing particularly on me), and eventually she took my hand, and it felt like she pricked me between the thumb and index finger on my left hand, with something under her thumb. Another group of people came toward us, having just walked up the hill, asking for directions to the Hatch Shell (the outdoor orchestra shell where the July 4 Boston Pops concert is held next to the Charles River). We gave them the best directions we could (not being completely certain of its relative location to this hill we were on). After this, things started to get really unusual. My friends and I walked back down the hill and into the city, where we noticed strange things happening...random objects levitating, seemingly of their own accord, for example. Somehow my friends and I ended up standing on the roof of a building, or some other high point, that I understood to be next to, or on, Boston Common, when a giant polar bear wearing a Coca-Cola vest (yes, like in the commercials) walked by.
After this, all I remember is being at home in what i understood to be the next morning, talking to my grandmother and a friend of mine, about how I'd discovered an ability for telekinesis, which I demonstrated by using my mind to pick up objects and in one case, jokingly throw a pen at my friend. Weight didn't seem to make a difference in terms of how easily I could pick up objects with my mind...an extendable toy sword was lifted just as easily as a pen or a chair. My friend commented on odd it was, and about the previous night's happenings, with chairs and other objects floating. He asked if I had seen the pictures on Return to the Pit (a website where pictures from metal and hardcore shows around New England are posted), which I hadn't. I thought it was strange that there would be pictures of this sort of thing on there, but it made sense given the unusual circumstances, as this was apparently happening all around the city. He showed me the pictures online, and I thought it was really strange that the things I'd seen the night before were all there in the pictures. A picture of a floating red chair caught my attention in particular, as such a chair was nearby and I'd used it to demonstrate my telekinetic abilities.

I don't remember anything after that.


----------



## ElRay (Apr 8, 2008)

I guess the stress of getting ready for Afghanistan is starting to take it's toll. Here's my addition to the weird dream theme.


Ray's Odd Dream said:


> Tom (distressed_romeo) & I were doing spectral analysis on ghost moaning and realized that they sounded so haunting because they use an 11-tone scale and any two ghosts were "Gamelan-tuned" (just slightly out of tune to give that "shimmering effect"). Tom remarked, "Durero should have been here *this time*, he would have gotten a kick out of it."


This just begs the questions:
How many times have Leo, distressed_romeo and I gone on somnambulistic ghost hunts in the past?
Why is Leo (who's first name is all over the site) referred to only by his online handle, but DR is referred to by his actual name (Which I think I've seen posted once)?

Ray


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 8, 2008)

I had a dream/nightmare last night that was like a mix of 1984 and The Minority Report film. Then it went all Resident Evil at the end for some reason. The unusual thing is that I remembered it all too.


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 8, 2008)

When I was a kid, I kept having bad dreams involving the wicked witch of the west (Wizard of Oz). One dream that I had repeatedly was that the Wicked Witch would come out of my vaporizer and hold me in a state of paralysis from which I couldn't escape (I couldn't move or talk)

I also had this one dream that when I farted I began to float higher and higher. Unlike in Willy Wonka, you couldn't burp to come down


----------



## Mattayus (Apr 9, 2008)

kung_fu said:


> I also had this one dream that when I farted I began to float higher and higher. Unlike in Willy Wonka, you couldn't burp to come down



LMFAO


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm bumping this with two wack dreams I had and I will recall them to the best of my ability.

For some reason I can't really recall my first dream, but it was terrifying. There was a crazy woman, and I think the dream had a name like a movie. "The Last Christmas before You die" or something like that. Anyways the first thing I remember is this crazy woman capturing some kids and she made them watch her boil a live puppy. Now because animal cruelty hits me so hard I think my mind blocked it out and I didn't see anything and the puppy made no noises (thankfully)
Somehow I got to a point where I was outside on a sidewalk, and I saw this crazy woman with some man walking down a road. I had somehow accumulated throwing knives. I missed completely but when I had hit the guy in the leg she stopped moving and I threw a knife into her leg and when they were both immobile I pelted them with throwing knives until she got up, grabbed a knife, asked me if I wanted to fight to which I agreed and then she cut my arm while I tried holding her back.

Then I woke up, and told myself I hope I don't get anything freaky and messed up like that. The next dream was much more jolly, and cool until the end.

I was sitting with some friends and we were telling stories about summoning Dracos, and there was a place to summon them nearby. We walked to the top of these glass platforms, and each one became smaller until you reached the last which you could sit on. We walked around the second to last, to show respect to them and call them, and a purple light illuminated from under it. We looked out into the distance and saw a blue night draw nearer, a friend pointed out it was a Draco coming to see us. It landed and we opened a gate to let it in. I either can't remember the next part or my dream just skipped it. Next I was in my old high school, and I had to retake a final exam. Because I graduated last year, I have forgotten how to work with square roots, and that's exactly what the final exam was on. I decided to walk to the pedestal and attempted to summon a Draco by myself. I wasn't too sure what would happen, and past the gate (which is solid, you could only see shadows without it opening) there was a Draco there but I wasn't sure if I should open it. I decided to see what happened and then standing there was this really, really mellow looking dragon. He had lumps all over his body, kind of like a toad, and he was mainly yellow with some green sections. He had no horns. 
I asked him questions like "How old are you?" and he claimed he was hundreds of years old. Eventually I asked if he could take me to where ever he lives and he was like "Of course!"
So we started flying in the direction he came in. I looked down and everything was black and blue below me, mountains, trees. Then I asked how long it takes to get there. He chuckled and said I had to be joking.
"No, seriously."
".....
5 minutes."

And we finally got there. The place was really sunny, bright, and everything had a fucking face on it. They were all smiling and talking to me, like boots and stuff. And plants and mirrors. I took a picture of them and sent it to my friends.
Then I got hungry but realized I can't eat these living things that would be kind of fucked up. At that moment I was approached by 3 pieces of meat. Two were normal looking women and one was this tall, muscular dude that reminds me of the Old Spice guy. They were like "Hell yeah we love to be eaten! We're gonna soak in pickle juice so we taste extra awesome!"
So the two girl ones got in this pool and the dude one jacked off and spooged on their faces. Something about spreading the juices. Then they all washed themselves and bathed in the pickle juice and then I woke up.

It was pretty awesome until I actually arrived at the other world then it got really really weird. The yellow dragon was super cool. I'd love to chill with him in another dream.

But it least it wasn't like my last nightmare.


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 20, 2010)

Keep dreaming that while playing a gig the headstock of my bass falls off. Bizarre.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 20, 2010)

I suppose this is a nightmare, but the other day I dreamt this woman was getting tortured, like torn apart while she was still alive. And she was like levatating like a really gory puppet. Was so vivid, scared the shit out of me.


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 20, 2010)

I once dreamed that i was at a mall by the food-court when i realized that i REALLY needed to use the bathroom. When i went in the bathroom it was filthy from wall to wall and there was a huge lines for the toilet (only one was working). It also looked more like a prison shower than any bathroom i've ever been in mainly because it was filled with big angry looking dudes with tatoos (many of whom were engaged in a knife fight). Eventually, the line shortens so that i'm the next in line, but the guy who is in there before me is taking forever. The guy finally finishes up and opens the stall door and who else could it be but Mr Baseball himself Tom Selleck. I was a little surprised to see him there, but whatever i had important business to conduct. Just as i'm about to enter the stall, Tom Selleck grabs me by the throat and moves me aside. "My friends get to shit first" he says with an undeserved sense of entitlement. Forcefully removing his hand from my neck, I anounce "Nobody disrespects me like that. NOBODY! What the hell are you doing in the bathroom anyways? Shouldn't you be busy falling off of the face of the earth?"  Probably one of my best dream-zings


----------



## Dimensionator (Sep 20, 2010)

i used to remember all my dreams, now i dont anymore... i rarely remember my dreams.

anyways, i was in a very large circular room (it looked endless).
tbh this is hard to explain because:
1. it was maybe 6 years ago
2. it's.. well it's just unexplainable 

so i have this dream, and it changes from a first person view to a third person and back, then it switches to a view of Ganondorf (yes, Ganondorf, from Legend of Zelda - specifically the Ganondorf from Ocarina of Time) riding his black horse. just riding this freakin horse, in a massive circular room (although i'm not sure if he was in the same room as me - i never look at him from a first person perspective). so i just stand there, absolutely unable to move, while ganondorf rides his horse around, and I get the feeling that he's going to murder me and his horse will eat my innards...

this dream terrified me so much, once i woke up screaming. worst part is, it was a recurring dream  i had it maybe 3 times a week for 4 months.

i must've played too much nintendo when I was 8


----------



## chucknorrishred (Sep 20, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I suppose this is a nightmare, but the other day I dreamt this woman was getting tortured, like torn apart while she was still alive. And she was like levatating like a really gory puppet. Was so vivid, scared the shit out of me.


 

i had a similkar dream last night, some chick was getting sodomized by .........it was a guy but he was using something that acts like a drill. hed shove the thimg up her a$$ then it would just rip,the chicks screams were haunting, i was there not wanting to watch but i couldnt leave.

during the same dream there were ghost,me and some chicks idk were in a hospital running from spirits.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 20, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


> i had a similkar dream last night, some chick was getting sodomized by .........it was a guy but he was using something that acts like a drill. hed shove the thimg up her a$$ then it would just rip,the chicks screams were haunting, i was there not wanting to watch but i couldnt leave.
> 
> during the same dream there were ghost,me and some chicks idk were in a hospital running from spirits.


 
Thats fucked up, reminds me of the film Seven where the murderer forces a guy to rape a girl with a bladed strap-on.


----------



## Thaeon (Sep 20, 2010)

Cool thread idea...

I've got some weird ones... I'll elaborate sometime. There are a few that are forever etched in my memory.


----------



## numberonejrio (Sep 20, 2010)

A couple of nights ago I had a really weird dream. First I'm in the boys bathroom takin a piss and this girl stands next to me, and she has a dick (WTF?). I'm like o.o what the fuck, and she looks at me like I'm the weird one. Then I'm in my house and it's really dark, and like a 1/4th of my amp breaks off and starts on fire. I try to play out of it and it sounds good just quieter. Suddenly the whole house starts on fire, and I run out with my guitar. The next day at school there's like burn marks and green slime all over the walls and everybody has an eye on their foreheads. I'm like fuck this, and run home. My house is all burned, but all my gear is still intact (FUCK YEAH). But then I go into the bathroom and theres a bunch or urinals with wet toilet paper and shit all over the place. Then Rick Astley comes out of a toilet and tells me I lost the game, and I wake up.

I woke up scratching my head.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 20, 2010)

I dream of...

stuff...


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 20, 2010)

I renctly had a dream, in which I and various other individuals had the ability to time travel. I seems to remember that you needed to be in possesion of something, which we were all constantly seeking.

The cool part is, when I traveled to the past, I saw one of the others as a child, and he knew who I was, and told me I was not supposed to do something. There ended up being a huge war, and I died in the end, though I was holding whatever it was I was seeking... 

Most pleasant death I ever had.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Sep 21, 2010)

for about the past six years i have gone to sleep and just like drift off then i wake up. nothing ever happens when i sleep. last one i remember was when i was 17 and it was the end of a night of long substance usage. l.s.d., ecstasy, and lots and lots of marijuana, but when i went to sleep there was a very large swirling universe above my bed and when i started to walk towards it, i realized i was walking towards a doorway. i stuck my head out of the doorway and figured out that the room i was in was just a solitary room floating in vast nothingness. then i found the other side of the wall and it had totally blown me away and when i turned around there were these strange shapes floating in and out of the walls. i wanted to touch the shapes but they avoided me and then the ceiling opened up into an upside down swimming pool and i jumped and was wasn't able to swim at all since it was out of reach but all my friends were there swimming and making fun of me for not being able to swim. then i snapped into a different dream where my mom slams my door opened screaming at me about stealing a large green candle from the living room and my brother blowing a fuse in his tree house.


i know how to swim in real life, and my mom has rarely ever had candles in the house. plus there are no suitable trees for a 26 year old to have a tree house located anywhere near my house. don't do drugs and dream.

EDIT: now that i think about it im not too sure if i dreamed about my mom waking me up about something and me just hearing weird shit about a tree house and candles.


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 21, 2010)

In the aftermath of this thread http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...46-some-serious-polythythms-in-this-song.html I had this dream:

I was walking my dog when all of a sudden these zombies start shambling towards us. So naturally I run, until I get to this mansion. (Now that I think about it, it resemble a big version of my Aunt & Uncle's house, and they live two days nonstop drive away.) There are a few other survivors there. As it turned out, the zombie apocalypse had been happening for a while, and I just didn't notice. So for a while I'm just sitting in the boarded off section of the mansion, when I realise that Sheba (my dog) has disappeared. I look out the window to see her jump the 10 foot zombie fence (  ) and I run after her because there are no zombies at that time. I shout to her and she comes back and we get back to safety. When we were inside, I look out the window, and there's a fucking zombie DRAGON outside, chewing on a car. I then realise that she ran away to look for food because I forgot to feed her the night before, so I get some dog food for her, and it's garlic prawn dog food! All of a sudden I'm in my backyard facing three of the zombie dragons. I look in my inventory (!) to discover that I have a lightsaber and a flaming sword. I pull out the lightsaber when the dragon laughs. A message appears in my HUD (!) that says lightsabers don't work on grass, so I switch to fire sword. Just as I swing at the first zombie dragon, I wake up.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 21, 2010)

I win this thread:

This night I had a dream that there was a dream theater porn movie. And even in my dreams I knew that was fucked up and something smelled fishy (dream?).. But it wasn't a lucid dream.

I woke up laughing...


----------



## Andii (Sep 21, 2010)

I was making a movie with the ninja turtles. It wasn't a ninja turtles movie though, they were just actors. We were sitting around eating a big pizza on the set after shooting was done for the day.


----------



## numberonejrio (Sep 21, 2010)

Had another weird one last night. You guys remember smile.jpg? I had a dream about that, my mom was trying to shoot the wolf but then it started running on the floor. Then it stands up and starts typing into my mom's computer. Suddenly that girl from the ring comes out of the computer screen and the wolf eats her. We kill the wolf. I wake up.

Why is it that my dreams seem about 20 minutes, yet they take up 7-8 hours?


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 21, 2010)

Most dreams only take about one or two seconds iirc.


----------



## Andii (Sep 21, 2010)

Waelstrum said:


> Most dreams only take about one or two seconds iirc.



I believe it's the opposite. Every second takes a long time to come about. That's why dreams are so short.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 23, 2010)

you don´t dream in real-time. if your brain wants to create a scenario that plays out over 10 hours, it simply says "this and this happened, and it took 10 hours". it doesn´t take a long time to do that 

i think it´s mainly processing the "data" or "impressions" or whatever during each REM cycle, from which it generates a scenario and imagery and stuff iirc.

so the whole dream thingy is just a result of the processing of impressions and thoughts and problems etc. it seems. 

anyway, i had a dream the other day, where my right ring finger split open. it split really really deep, like over halfway through from the top. like, imagine you got a knife, and started from the tip of the fingernail, and cut through the fingernail, and continued straight down all the way to the middle joint of the finger. then you pull each side so it rips deeper inwards, kinda.

the fingernail was split entirely in half too. the funny thing is (and this is something that repeats in many of my dreams), the "flesh" in the finger was like the white fat on a pork chop or something. like a greyish-white semi-translucent jellylike fat type substance. and there was no visible bone in there. and i couldn´t push the sides together, and it really hurt, and i was panicking. i was pushing the sides together and trying to keep it together, but no-one would believe me because they couldn´t see it, because it was under my hand. but i couldn´t let go.

scary shit! it´s kinda like those "all my teeth fall out" or "i´m naked in a crowd of people i know, with only a blanket that never covers enough" dreams. just helplessness!


----------



## bostjan (Sep 23, 2010)

Weird guys,

I just had a dream last night that I could travel through time, but I was confined by a specified path in space. I could go back day, weeks, or even months instantly, but I could never leave a room, unless I had been in that room before, but when I went back to the other room it was before...

It's hard to explain, I guess...

Plus, the same events would happen no matter what I tried to do to alter it.

Some things that happened were the time my friend, who is a really good drummer, sliced the tendons in his right hand. Since I wasn't there when it happened, I couldn't stop it directly, but I could go back to before it happened and warn him, but this didn't work. I also gave hime gloves, but this also didn't work.

Another instance was when my neice was killed in a car crash. I kept trying to get somewhere so I could do something about it but nothing was at all effective.

Finally, after all of the weird stuff that was going on happened, I decided to go to the future to see how I was going to die and that's when I woke up.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Sep 23, 2010)

leandroab said:


> I win this thread:
> 
> This night I had a dream that there was a dream theater porn movie. And even in my dreams I knew that was fucked up and something smelled fishy (dream?).. But it wasn't a lucid dream.
> 
> I woke up laughing...



Rule 35 that shit. That is hilarious!

EDIT: post 333!


----------



## Fzau (Sep 23, 2010)

I had the sickest shit happening to me once. I dreamt that my alarm went off and that I woke up, got dressed, brushed my teeth and barely caught my bus to Uni. Then I woke up, got dressed, brushed my teeth and barely caught my bus to Uni. That got me so confused I ended up having the worst headache ever!

Although I do have lucid dreams 80% of the time.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Sep 23, 2010)

Fzau said:


> I had the sickest shit happening to me once. I dreamt that my alarm went off and that I woke up, got dressed, brushed my teeth and barely caught my bus to Uni. Then I woke up, got dressed, brushed my teeth and barely caught my bus to Uni. That got me so confused I ended up having the worst headache ever!
> 
> Although I do have lucid dreams 80% of the time.


 
Apparently dreams like that are fairly common. I've never had one of them before but it sounds like a total mind fack.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 24, 2010)

Fzau said:


> I had the sickest shit happening to me once. I dreamt that my alarm went off and that I woke up, got dressed, brushed my teeth and barely caught my bus to Uni. Then I woke up, got dressed, brushed my teeth and barely caught my bus to Uni. That got me so confused I ended up having the worst headache ever!
> 
> Although I do have lucid dreams 80% of the time.



i´ve had too many of those. pissed me off every damn time, because i put all the mental effort in, and got NOTHING to show for it!


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 24, 2010)

This was a while ago;
I was in a taxi, going into a bus filled with other taxi's, no drivers. the bus started to drive us to a plane, where there was a large green hazard symbol printed on the ground. as soon as we get there, the taxi reverses out and starts driving towards the plane, as we ease closer I notice that the plane is filled with what looked like barrels of gunpowder and get this HUGE wooden crates labeled "Oni Guitars", "Suhr Guitars", "Ball Family Reserve". I begin to panic and yell inside the taxi "DON'T FUCKING CRASH IN THERE!! STOP NOW!!"
I break the screen/window thingy that seperates driver and passengers, and reach for the handbrake, then I hear what sounded like either a bomb setting off, or a sub drop- a hand reaches from the front passenger seat and grabs mine as I clutched the brakes. 


I hope those Onis survived


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 24, 2010)

I had this great dream that i was touring with my band and we were hitting up Boston. Shortly after a couple gigs, I ended up meeting Connor and Murphy McManus (Boondock Saints), joined up with 'em, got myself a full-auto shotgun and shot up a bunch of Mafiosos with 'em and just kicked all kinds of ass. 

I woke up sad because I knew nothing that cool would ever happen to me.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 10, 2010)

I had the craziest dream last night that I can actually remember vividly:


I'm not sure how exactly it all began, but I dreamed about these alien life forms called 'xenomites' taking over the Earth. Essentially they are vapor-ish creatures that can be inhaled inside of a person, and then control them. I bump into this good looking girl and strike up a conversation with her. Things go well there and we become mutually attracted to each other. As time goes on, she reveals herself to be the daughter of the ruler of the xenomites. She demonstrates this by leaving the girl she was controlling, swirls around the girls head as her true vapor self few times, then re-enters and re-controls said girl. She manages to spare my life by convincing her father that I would make a good pet, and great study to their scientists. In truth, she had fallen for me.

I tried to warn others of the impending danger, but was laughed off as insane. Eventually though, people figure out what's going on and there's this HUGE Earth vs. Aliens war going on. At this point the dream gets scattered, but there are movie-like scenes in my head where I'm standing in the dark in a half-bombed out house (most likely mine) and up in the cloudy night-time sky I see flashes of a sky battle among the clouds. It's US fighters vs. space ships and rogue (infiltrated) US pilots. Planes (ours) are falling out of the sky left and right and crashing into houses in the neighborhood. Slowly but surely we are losing this war. More and more people are being infiltrated and controlled by these xenomites and the number of able-bodied people willing to fight dwindles down.

Then there's this next "scene" where it's day and I'm still sitting near this half-bombed out house when that girl comes to me. She says that all the Earth's leaders (ones that haven't been infiltrated) have surrendered their remaining forces in exchange for clemency and to keep control of their own minds. 

After that I find myself in their 'Imperial' ship with this girl while she is standing next to her father (who is inhabiting Obama's body). All the alien ships are pulling away from their earth. I hear an officer telling this leader that they have all the resources that they came here for to begin with. At that point I hear the leader laugh and say "Very well indeed!" And then says to me, "Since we no longer have need of your planet or it's people, we will remove it from our sight." With those words the ship is speeding off toward the universe (me still on it. My guess is that I'm still a pet to these creatures)

As I look out the window I see a huge detonation that blows up the whole Earth....
At this point I wake up, and am like "dude.....what. the. fuck?"


----------



## Wi77iam (Oct 10, 2010)

Well, I got a Nissan 180sx for 50 bucks. I was so happy.


----------



## Murmel (Oct 10, 2010)

I dreamed of Minecraft... that I was stuck in a big ass cave system and couldn't find my way out with green exploding penises all over the place


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 10, 2010)

Last night I dreamt I was in an American zombie movie, where I was the underdog love interest and I had to escape a fuck load of zombies by climbing up to the roof of a house.

In my other dream, for some reason my house was cursed and we needed a lot of pure hearted people to come stay the night and scare the evil spirits away. But it turned out they weren't pure hearted so we needed to find people who were, which led us to children. So we went to find a pure hearted child, and for some reason we felt it was a good idea to sneak into this persons house and find out whether their child could get rid of the evil spirits. As we looked about, we heard them coming so we hid under beds in the kid's room. Needless to say, I was the one that got spotted and there was an awkward moment before we all ran away. And no before anyone says, that dream doesn't mean I'm a closet paedophile.


----------



## jaco815 (Oct 10, 2010)

I live about 4,000 miles away from my wife and only get to talk to her on the phone briefly every day. Subsequently, most of my dreams are about boning the shit out of her. Had one last night. It's not even like this fanciful type of thing where we're doing it in some weird place, it's more like just some memory of some time that I smashed her in our bedroom . This happens pretty much everytime I fall asleep, which can potentially be a problem since my wife told me I hump the air in my sleep. There have been times when I've fallen asleep like waiting at the airport for my plane or something with my backpack sitting on my lap and I wake up like "Shit, what if they saw me fukkin my backpack in my sleep?!"


----------



## Murmel (Oct 10, 2010)

^


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 14, 2010)

I always dream better when I nap in the day and I'm tired. I don't dream much at night.

Ok so here's one that came to me after reading 140 pages of a L4D comic. I don't remember everything except the main points.
Basically I was with Zoey and there were a series of 'tests' we had to go through. It sort of played out like L4D, except we had guns from Duke Nukem and others from L4D. During the final test, we went into this lit room, and there was a person sitting down with their face all bandaged up. They were strapped to a chair. All of the sudden we here a voice that says "If you save him I'll come out (and kill you)". He didn't actually say he would kill us, but because this was a dream I had a feeling that I did not want him coming out to meet us.
So we put our guns on a table and Zoey goes all humanitarian and pushes a button that releases the captured person. Then we hear some big doors opening and a tank is there and starts chasing us. Zoey and myself flee, and grab what guns we can get. I was stuck with an M16.
We enter this open area, which is very muddy and dirty. The fencing had plenty of holes and looked very old. Around us it looked like a lot of terrace farming. The area we entered was built like a race track, there was no accessible middle so we could only run in one direction. The next part I remember was jumping a fence and laying down on the grass as flat as possible to try and not be seen. This thing that was trying to kill me really freaked me out so I bailed. A few other things happened that are very vague but I can't remember. Somehow I went back in to find Zoey, encountered a dragon and freaked out and fled again. I jumped fences some more and when I hit the ground in one yard I woke up to the phone ringing and talked to my aunt.

In so many dreams I have, there is always something that wants to kill me, and dragons have been popping up more than usual.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 14, 2010)

lately i keep on dreaming that my father dies and obviously affects my mother....can't really say it is a dream, but for some reason it doesn't turn into a full blown nightmare which i wake out of....weird!!


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 14, 2010)

My dream is when I'm falling, and I never stop falling, and then I see the ground, but right before I hit the ground I wake up...


(I hope there are more Julian Smith fans on here)


In all seriousness, I had a dream last night that wasn't weird or anything, just kind of normal. Well, besides a few things. I was in a music store, and they had a whole bunch of 7s there, as well as Mesas, H&Ks, Engls and many other types of amp, and just before I sat down to play what looked like a JP7 through a Triple Rec, I woke up.

It was one of the best dreams I've ever had.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 14, 2010)

not a word of a lie I had a dream that I owned an ibanez RGD2127z.
it has also happened with other guitars, I think I have a problem....


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 14, 2010)

metal_sam14 said:


> not a word of a lie I had a dream that I owned an ibanez RGD2127z.
> it has also happened with other guitars, I think I have a problem....



It's only a problem if you wake up with morning wood from the dream, and there wasn't any sign of hot naked females at all in it.


----------



## IDLE (Oct 14, 2010)

I've had a lot of dreams where I see or talk to dead people which aren't so bad when they are responsive. Usually they are just lonely or confused. But a lot of times they aren't reponsive and they just keep doing the same action over and over accompanied by a feeling of extreme fear and dread. It's really awful when it's someone I knew. Most of the time I get ejected from the dream prematurely because it's so unnerving which sucks because it feels like a seizure almost and I'm still paralyzed for a while after I awake.

I don't really think they are real or anything but they are pretty strange.

Personally I prefer the good ol' sex dreams lol. Pleasant... Rewarding even...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 14, 2010)

BrainArt said:


> My dream is when I'm falling, and I never stop falling, and then I see the ground, but right before I hit the ground I wake up...
> 
> 
> (I hope there are more Julian Smith fans on here)


 
I MADE THIS FOR YOU!


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 14, 2010)

My buddy had a dream once that he was in a fight with a huge gang of people. They were all standing in front of him and ready to destroy him. A punch or two was swung when someone bellowed from on top of a garage. They all look up to see me standing a good 20-25 feet above them. I jumped down and the two of us kicked their asses pretty hard.

When he had this dream, we hadn't met in person.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 19, 2010)

I took a nap today....
I went to a paintball park in Memphis for a 300 vs. 300 game, and I learned that George Bush was living in the park. He had some Secret Service guys with him too.
The game was so long, I had to keep going back and forth between the field and the shop to get more air and paintballs, and every time I was at the shop, George Bush would point his index finger at me with his thumb sticking up and say "BANG!" I told him, "You can do that more if you play with us," and a Secret Service agent said, "We won't let him because someone might put ball bearings in their paintball guns." I told him, "That would probably destroy the gun." The game lasted all day and into the night, and then I saw the last 30 people on the other team eating dinner in the middle of the match, so I shot them all and my team won. 
Then I realized that my cell phone was no longer in my pocket, so that means it had to be somewhere out in the field, and a former co-worker of mine was missing his sandals. He said, "They must have fallen off my feet somewhere on the field," and I told him, "YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO WEAR SHOES THAT SUPPORT THE ANKLE OR BOOTS!"
... and then I woke up.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 17, 2011)

Bit of a bump for this thread, as last night I had the best dream I've had in a while (that I can tell you guys anyway ).

Basically, I was a ninja. I was training (I assume) at this mansion with my old Japanese mentor, some kid and my girlfriend (in the dream anyway, single in real life ftl ha ha. oddly she didn't resemble anyone I know, as most people in dreams tend to). We found out the place was going to be attacked by this evil demon ninja bastard and his army for some reason at nightfall. We decided the best thing to do was hold up in the mansion and fight them off. Throughout the day we barricaded the place up and I thought my lass and the kid some basic defence techniques and how to handle blades. Then we waited for them (also I made out with that girl, ftw)...

Night fell, and ninjas started filtering over the walls into the huge front garden which had like fountains and statues and shit. I decided to go out and try and take a few out. It was basicallu completely pitch black, butI went out with these two 7 inch curved knives I had, and tried to fight them. They all had katanas, but I killed like 10 of them and the rest retreated. I then went back o the house.

Then shit started to hit the fan, and a lot more bad guys started coming in. I put on this ninja armour vest and belt full of knives and stabby and throwing things, and a face mask so I kinda looked like an all black version of Sub-Zero or Scorpion (Which would make sense as I have been watching Mortal Kombat 9 trailers ). I was about to go out and fight them, when a fucking tube train (what you Americans call the subway train) crashes into the house. Everything is on fire and demons ninjas are streaming out. I'm fighting them and then this crazy looking demon that looks like a cross between the Violator from Spawn and Scorpion from the mentioned MK series pokes his head out of the fire in the train wreck...

Then I woke up.  I'll never know if I won and got laid after.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 20, 2011)

I had a dream the other day where I realized I was in one. Didn't turn into a lucid though.


----------



## Mason Vickers (Feb 20, 2011)

I haven't had any dreams recently that I can recall completely, but nearly ALL of my dreams are in really foggy environments where I can't see the horizon or my feet.

Either way, everytime I go to bed with a fever (since I was 4 or 5) I have the SAME exact dream, and I always wake up after.

It doesn't make much sense at all, but I'm completely surrounded by a black-crinkley paper material. I see a brown door with a gold knob, then it fades, then a rubber duck along with a pair of cartoon-drawn Converse Hightop like shoes in black and white. That fades, and I hear my dad screaming with tons of echo, along with a growing white flash. Then I wake up.

Weirdest thing ever, and I have it nearly everytime I'm sick.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 21, 2011)

I bought two goldfish, and fed them every day. They kept getting bigger and bigger, and one day they became piranhas. More like piranha/blowfish hybrids cuz they were really round. But they were getting so big that they wouldn't fit in their tanks anymore, and if I couldn't relocate them to bigger tanks, they'd die. I'm apparently too stupid to just net them or pour them into another tank, so I tried moving them with my hands. It was really gory and frustrating.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 21, 2011)

I was buying flowers at some odd little store that seemed to be in some kind of shopping mall, Obama was standing behind me in line and he started to feel the collar of my jacket, he said he wanted one, so I let him try it on, and he let me try on his, and it ended in this weird hug that he would not let go. 

and another:

I was at my house, with a bunch of people, we had to defend the house from these two dudes who were waiting outside, we fought to the death basically, I had some broadsword and the other guy had an axe, and we just battled in my house, next thing I know its night time and my parents drove me to school on this absurd highway where it becomes like 1 and a half lanes for both ways of traffic. Get to the school and the dude that I tried to kill in the previous dream comes out and is like "well well, back for more?" but this time its Ben Afflack from Dazed and Confused. I pick some shit up off the ground, like some fallen down sign thing and then this weird piece of metal/concrete that kind of looks like a scythe, I throw the sign thing at him but nothing happens then we do battle and its slow and no one gets hurt, and then by the end I have his neck by the point of my weapon thing, he says some shit and then I finish it, cut his throat, blood spurting everywhere, one of his friends was there, and now there is a dude that looks like one of my old teachers but hes in scrubs. Both of them ar laughing at Ben as he flails around holding his throat, which is now spewing blood everywhere. I get back in the car with my mom and dad and drive away.


----------



## SwampAshSpecial (Feb 21, 2011)

I had a fucked dream... I dreamed my parents moved me to another school and it was MASSIVE, and then I met up with two of my friends from my old school in a Horse and Carriage (god knows why?) to talk about going to Download (festival) this summer. Then they both got dragged out of the carriage and I tried to kill the guy taking them out, but it didn't work. I went inside the school (through airport security and customs?) and then I couldn't find my Spanish class, but I saw my Spanish teacher from my old school walking along a corridor, but he said he couldn't tell me and walked into a big room full of people. Then, instead of closing the door, he covered it up with gold ribbon and walked off. I was looking in my bag after that, then I woke up...


----------



## ilyti (Mar 30, 2011)

Awesome thread, I just finished reading all of them.

I've had a few involving celebrity cameos, I'll share those.

I showed up unannounced at Paul Gilbert's house, not realizing he lived there. His house was like a run down farm. I walked in and followed him around through his kitchen, into a very jank studio talking about how surprised I was to see him and how awesome he is and all that fanboy stuff. He was visibly annoyed (seeing as I had just showed up and started following him around in his house) but never told me to go away or anything, just kind of put up with me until he mellowed out a bit and started talking about his studio.
Then suddenly a fancy yellow sports car arrives out front with John Petrucci in the driver seat. Paul says something to the effect of "He's here to pick you up, have a good one". So I get in the car with John Petrucci and we're driving through these narrow streets that look like Spain (or rather how I remember Spain). He drops me off, makes a violent u-turn, nearly hitting an old Spanish man and speeds off the other way. I yell "Hey wait, this is not my house!" And he makes another crazy u-turn, tires screeching, picks me up again and says "Oh well I guess we're going to my house then".
John's house happens to be completely different from Paul Gilbert's old run down farm. Hyper-futuristic with transparent escalators and security guards in sunglasses and white suits.

Can't really remember what happened then... I probably woke up.

In another dream I was on stage with Megadeth. Chris Broderick was standing in the back playing, but I was at the edge of the stage PRETENDING (finger-synching?) I was playing his solo! 
Now, the funny thing about dreams is bizarre things never seem bizarre to anybody. Everybody knew that I was just some hack pretending to know what he was playing but nobody seemed to mind.


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 30, 2011)

I had a dream my girlfriend was giving birth and died giving birth. Killed me inside when I woke up.

Also I feel asleep while browsing SS.org and I wass dreaming that I was browsing SS.org and everyone was gay for Randy... wait

(Love you Randy)


----------



## Skyblue (Mar 30, 2011)

Can't exactly remember my dream from last night, but I remember being in class, and then I suddenly kissed one of the girls from my class 
and I remember feeling all casual about it, YET I knew I have a gf already (and I really do have one). it was all very weird... I'm not even that attracted to that girl, she's nice and all, but not that good looking... hell, I barely talk to her  

I woke up very confused, and still am


----------



## ayambakar (Jul 2, 2011)

Dang. I need to get this out... but I don't exactly want or need to make a new thread.

So I'm in a huge but short-ceilinged guitar store. Tried a Dean RC7 with the xenocide graphics. I don't remember any sounds but I remember it being really shitty sounding, despite the price.
Then suddenly I woke up in my dark bedroom, which was re-sized to twice the size in real life. And there were some guitar hangers on the wall, which I don't have in real life. Then I checked my wardrobe and found that RC7. I took it out, and I remember meddling with the bridge pickups - which is strangely slanted. When I touch the EMG cover, turned out it was just fabric, and right underneath it was the copper winding. Then I woke up in real life.

And today at noon, my friend and I went to a guitar store, I tried a Schecter C-1 with an EMG set (I think it's the TW series because it has coil-splitting options) and it sounded so good, contrary to my opinion on EMGs. I wonder if those are related.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 2, 2011)

Had this awesome dream not too long ago where I walked into a GC with an unlimited bankroll. Basically anything that I tried out and liked, I bought in this dream. I had a small crew of roadies hauling out all this gear on dollies and into the trailer of an 18-wheeler. I bought triple recto stacks, jvm stacks, a bunch of ENGL and peavey heads, multiple Jacksons, ibanezes and esp guitars, a few new martin and taylor acoustics, every boss and mxr pedal in stock, an ampeg bass head with two matching 8x10 cabs, fender jazz and bc rich basses, an electronic grand piano, a complete pro tools recording setup with a BUNCH of different mics, flagship 8 piece tama drumkit with hardware, zildjian cymbals and 2 axis longboard kick pedals. Right as I was about to swipe my card to pay for it all I woke up. Is it bad that this dream gave me morning wood? <.< >.>


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm waaaayyyyy too lazy right now to post my last dream (it was long! ) but I just wanted to ask- if we ignore our usual "hot girls, unlimited guitars" dreams, do you really believe dreams mean anything? because I usually don't remember any of my dreams (as in, I wake up and don't feel like I dreamed anything) and then one night bam, a really long and clear dream that I keep remembering for a long time... 
I just wonder if it's random, or does it have a meaning


----------



## Cabinet (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm sure that some dreams can mean something important. Like I've gone a long time without brushing my teeth and one night I have a dream about brushing me teeth, which I assume means I need to brush better.

Last night I had a dream I was hanging out with Misha. Now I'm not the biggest Periphery fan but I respect them as musicians for sure, so I was kind of confused about why he was in my room. Then he accidentally broke my laptop and I was trying to be all cool about it and not be a total dick because that would be mean.


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 4, 2011)

Well my last dream (which I shall write down tomorrow) included visiting an old mall, twice, my friends were there at some point, I had a discussion about some kinda-gross food, was shirtless for a moment or two, went to a train station under the mall, first it was packed then empty, looked very old, then I proceeded to jump around and run in an anime style with a friend of mine (jumping large distances while running- if you've seen animes with superpowers you'll get it) 

Don't ask me what was that supposed to mean  
and I also remember lots of details- the exact kinds of lighting, scenery... it's all really weird.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 18, 2011)

I just dreamed that 2 guys broke into my house to steal stuff, and then they forgot why they were there besides the fact that they broke in, so they casually walked around admiring things. I took my Mag-light (6 D cell) and waited for one of them to round a corner, and when he walked around the corner, I smacked him hard in the face with my Mag-light. He was in a lot of pain, but he still managed to say "WHAT THE FUCK, MAN! THAT FUCKING HURT!" I hit him several more times with the Mag-light, knocking him unconscious. Then I was on the hunt for his friend. He ran out through the back door, so I figured I'd call police, and he'd eventually rat out his friend so he could have a shorter sentence. I pulled out my phone to call police, and then my alarm woke me up..... and then I was like "aww man. I wish that really happened."


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 20, 2011)

The night before last, I dreamed that I was in Las Vegas, and I saw an 18-wheeler truck in a casino parking lot, so I decided to learn how to drive a big-rig by temporarily stealing it. I was going to return it. After getting used to the clutch and gear stick, I took off to Austin, TX. I don't know why I chose Austin, but I went there anyways, and then I woke up.


----------



## Cabinet (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a lot of zombie apocalypse dreams. My most recent one involved me beheading them with wooden chairs from my apartment. How that works, I don't know. How I didn't realize it was a dream, well, I'm not very bright.


----------



## Cyntex (Jul 20, 2011)

I had a dream that it was Halloween. I was on my way to a friend, crossing a small bridge when in the middle of the bridge I got confronted by a group of very agressive punks. They where looking for a fight and just when shit was about to go down a old man came along and made sure I got away from them. 

I arrive at my friends house and enter, we sit down at the table when suddenly the group from before is banging on the door and trying to get in. They succeed to get in and my friend and I head up for the attic where we hold them off. We managed to kick everyone down the stairs except for one guy. That guy stabbed me with a knife in the gut and runs off. I then proceed to stumble out of the house, covered in blood out on the streets looking for help. I finally see some people in a car to ask for help, but when I get to them I fall down on the pavement.

They roll down the car window and tell me that I have a sick Halloween costume (which was my blood soaked clothing and body) and proceeded to drive along. I manage to yell out "No, it's not a costume, please help me!" but the car was already to far away. Everthing turned black and then I woke up.


----------



## atimoc (Jul 20, 2011)

I had the strangest dream last night.

In it me and two friends saw an ad that vaguely described some competitive challenge that you could take part in after driving to a specified location. We ended up going there and found a hill that you had to climb on top of, and there were all kinds of natural obstacles scattered on the way, such as fallen trees and some river you had to cross. 

The journey to the top of the hill was not very eventful, but once we got there, there was Jeremy Clarkson from Top Gear, and he said to us...

"Congratulations, I deem you worthy to watch my cats while I'm away"


----------



## Korngod (Jul 20, 2011)

I used to have the same dreams again and again where it was like the mafia was after me. There were like 3 guys following me because somehow I owed them money or something and they always had guns pointed at me at all times. They literally followed right behind me wherever I went, and numerous times, when theyd ask where the hell their money was, and I said I didnt have it, theyd shoot me a few times in the back or chest and it would hurt a little but it felt more like someone was tickling me.... and I would never die from it, yet I was still afraid that I was going to.

Ive since figured it out that when I have this same dream, whenever I am shot, I shake like crazy in my sleep


----------



## leandroab (Jul 20, 2011)

Had a creepy ass dream. I was laying on a hospital bed and I was looking at an ECG strip of me (through somebody else's eyes, the doctor's) then I start hearing some beeps from the monitors. Those that happen when shit is bad (too much House hahah) then I start seeing a torsades de pointes pattern, that went to vfib that went to agonal (google it). Everybody was saying "OMG! OMG! NOO" and then suddenly I woke up trying desperately to raise my right arm for some reason. I couldn't. I was paralyzed for like 1 to 2 seconds... It was the craziest dream experience ever.


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 4, 2011)

So I had about 5 dreams last night although one had music playing in it, which was new to me because I've never heard recognizable music in dreams before.

So I had this small device and was in a room full of people. This small device, which looked kind of like a cylindrical house with a pointy top, very dark looking, like some sort of old classic looking haunted house, played music. Some sort of inaudible breakcore I couldn't really make out. But it was cool. Then I went up to take a crap and left my computer there. Once I sat down to do my business I heard this song play.

My personal thoughts toward this song are that I like it, it isn't really a favorite of mine, but does sit as some of the heaviest music I have on my computer.

Thoughts on what this could mean?


----------



## turbo (Aug 4, 2011)

I reccomend a.drwam book or bible.if you will.

all dreams are supposibly meant to mean something.

some of my dreams are really out there. from cars to people to

I have personally had 3 dreams come true. all were detailed related. I have a dream book just in case something doesnt make sense. if you wake and remember a dream, youre suppose to write it down. and look at it later.

dreams are a.mental state of mind....supposibly.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Aug 4, 2011)

I had a ton of messed up dreams last night. The main one I remember is I was on some icy obstacle course that, defying gravity, went up to the top of a building and it was a race with this chick that I like and who likes me(in real life) and I beat her to the top and for whatever reason it was my kitchen but it had one giant spider in a spiderweb in the corner and another beside me that was colorful. I grabbed the web and I couldn't get it off, then the spider bit me and I woke up. Then when I fell back asleep I was back in my kitchen but it was cold and there were two snowboards on the table and the chick that I like was in the living room watching the show Big Brother and listening to Porcupine Tree and then I proposed even though, as far as I know, we weren't in a prior relationship and I woke up.

That's the main one. It's like a combination of my fears and my likes: Fears being not being able to control yourself(anti-gravity), heights, giant spider, commitment and, not a fear but a general dislike, snowboarding. The likes being the cold temperature, the chick, Big Brother(Yeah, I know...) and Porcupine Tree.

The one other I remember is me recording a song with my new Ibanez and then explaining it to my drummer but only explaining it in guitar terms so he couldn't understand...

Excuse the unnecessary use of the word "and" and the run on sentences.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 4, 2011)

Ive been having a lot of threesome dreams. I think that may be the reason behind my recent bouts of narcolepsy.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 4, 2011)

i dream the things that make satan cry in his sleep.


----------



## ZEBOV (Aug 20, 2011)

turbo said:


> I have personally had 3 dreams come true. all were detailed related.



My nightmares tend to come true if they can realistically happen. It fucking sucks because there is little to nothing I can do to stop it. I'm thankful to rarely have nightmares, but I tend to be really miserable when trying to brace myself for the nightmare to happen in real life.

On a lighter note, last night (actually, yesterday around noon) I dreamed that Mnemic posted on facebook that they need a bassist, and since I had just gotten my bass set up for low F# (fixing to do that in real life), and I responded, and I started touring with Mnemic all over the U.S. and Europe. The odd thing about performing with Mnemic was that I kept my bass amp about 200 yards away from the stage. And then I woke up, and I was disappointed that it was only a dream.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 22, 2011)

I had a dream that I was in the military and I was para-dropped into Washington D.C. because the military had decided to overthrow the government a year after Kim Kardashian was elected president. My unit was equipped with ODST armor from Halo and my weapons were a Tesla Cannon from fallout 3 and a G36k assault rifle. We were fighting on the mall in front of the capitol building keeping off the enemy forces defending President Kardashian, which for some reason were an army of angry rednecks with shotguns and hunting rifles and used Chevy Silverados for transportation. They were allied with the secret service who just ran away from us. Also my communications officer contact at NORAD was Soundwave from Transformers (Paratroopers eject-Operation:Retaliation!) 

When the battle was over the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of staff became president and I retired at the rank of captain from the military. I went home to my surprise a check of $100,000.00 and my apartment full of Jackson, Fender, Tom Anderson, PRS, Suhr and EBMM Guitars and letters from Sterling Ball, John Suhr, Tom Anderson, Paul Reed Smith, Pablo Santana, Grover Jackson, and Mike Shannon thanking me for my service to the USA. 

So I decided to go down by the pool and one of the more popular, and hot, girls at my high school was there. I will not go into detail of what happened next but you can put the pieces together...

Then I woke up, on a Saturday morning, at about 9:30 a.m. Had to go out side and rake some leaves and pick them up with a lawnmower. I could not stop thinking about that dream all day...


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 22, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> I had a dream that I was in the military and I was para-dropped into Washington D.C. because the military had decided to overthrow the government a year after Kim Kardashian was elected president. My unit was equipped with ODST armor from Halo and my weapons were a Tesla Cannon from fallout 3 and a G36k assault rifle. We were fighting on the mall in front of the capitol building keeping off the enemy forces defending President Kardashian, which for some reason were an army of angry rednecks with shotguns and hunting rifles and used Chevy Silverados for transportation. They were allied with the secret service who just ran away from us. Also my communications officer contact at NORAD was Soundwave from Transformers (Paratroopers eject-Operation:Retaliation!)
> 
> When the battle was over the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of staff became president and I retired at the rank of captain from the military. I went home to my surprise a check of $100,000.00 and my apartment full of Jackson, Fender, Tom Anderson, PRS, Suhr and EBMM Guitars and letters from Sterling Ball, John Suhr, Tom Anderson, Paul Reed Smith, Pablo Santana, Grover Jackson, and Mike Shannon thanking me for my service to the USA.
> 
> ...




If it took a year for people to decide that they wanted to overthrow the government if Kim Kardashian was elected president, I would be extremely worried.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Aug 22, 2011)

Gather/Acquire knowledge from the infamous Bill the mystical turtle and Reginald the voodoo fish.


----------



## Dead Undead (Aug 23, 2011)

Despised_0515 said:


> I recently had a dream where I was fucking my cute friend Sofia and I felt like an asshole when I woke up cause I'm in love with one girl yet I just dreamt of fucking another... but it was just a dream so fuck it.



I had a similar dream once and felt horrible about it.




I had this nightmare that my girlfriend and I were staying in some run-down motel in some kind of ghost town. It was more like a strip of buildings going motel -> gas station -> weird factory building, and across from the factory building was a small house. They were all grey (the gas station was a Shell station and this had traces of red and yellow on it) and cracked for the most part with weeds growing out of the crack in the ground. Every window in the factory building was broken except for the ones on the top floor. Behind the motel was nothing but forest, and going the opposite direction there was nothing but fields of grass and the road. 

There was one other person - an old woman who ran the motel.

The next morning after we had arrived there, I was out on the street, exploring the area. I saw through the gas station window a TV that was still on. It was mostly static, but I could make out that it was streaming the News (CNN, naturally), and that a certain ghost town was going to be razed by missiles. I hear something in the distance, and start running back to the motel. 

I look behind me to see the first missile fall through the roof of the factory and explode. the blast from the missile took out the house as well.

I kept running, faster and faster, and I'm almost to the motel when I hear, feel, smell, see out of the corner of my eye the explosion of the missile hitting the gas station. I new the motel was next.

I get to the window of the room where my girlfriend was sitting, smiling happily, unaware of the missile strike and oblivious to the explosions outside. I punch the window, breaking it, lean inside, and yell "GET OUT!!" right as the missile comes right down in our room. I black out for a moment. When I open my eyes, I see shattered glass strewn about the ground, small fires in the grass, and flames coming out of the window. I find myself lying on the ground, trying to decide whether or not to get up and check to see if she even may be alive. I try to get up, but my body wouldn't move at all. The last thing that passes through my mind is, "Am I dead, or is my body keeping me from seeing something even more damaging?"

I woke up in a cold sweat.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 23, 2011)

i dreamt that i had my throat slit last night and my head was just haging on, i had to wrap my hands around my neck to stop from bleedig and i couldnt yell out for help because my mouth would fill up with blood. i eventually go put in an ambulence and was on he way to the hospital, then the ambulence went over a big bump and i let go of my neck, then i woke up...
anyone know what that could mean? haha


----------



## ZEBOV (Aug 23, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> If it took a year for people to decide that they wanted to overthrow the government if Kim Kardashian was elected president, I would be extremely worried.



In America, it would probably take 3 years for people to decide to do that.


----------



## aeronaut (Aug 23, 2011)

While I was walking the streets of an urban district, from the corner of my eye, I noticed a ray of light reflecting off an object. As I turned to investigate the reflected light, I quickly realize its source. A midget with Bell's Palsy and no legs was approaching on a hand bike sporting a hot pink, bedazzled sports bra and black spandex shorts. As the light twinkled off her bedazzled top, she closed my position, squeezed on the brakes and skidded to a stop just inches from my feet. Without hesitation, she looked up and shot me a big toothless smile. As I stared in awe at the miniature, bilateral biking delight in front me, she asked if I was in need of any action. As shocked and taken a back as I was by her, I couldn't help but wonder what she looked like naked. After discussing and agreeing to a price, I hopped on the back of her bike and we retreated back to her fourth floor apartment. After watching her weeble-wobble and navigate her way up the stairs we went into her apartment and made a B-line for the bedroom. I tried to make myself comfortable on her bed which was littered with fury traingular pillows and unicorn stuffed animals. As I layed back, she hoisted herself on top of me and took off her top. Once unleashed from their nylon cocoon, her breasts resembled two runny eggs racing down a skillet. Disappointed, I tried to throw her off me but she had pinned me down. After years of using her arms and hands as legs and feet, she had acquired the upper body strength of goddam gorilla. While thrashing around frantically, I noticed a dagger that had the grip replaced with a purple dildo laying on the bureau next to the bed. I began tickling the sensitive scar tissue of her nubbed legs which allowed me enough leeway to access the dagger. I began thrusting the blade into her side and upper chest. Her breasts that had once been a mirror image of a bowling ball stuffed into a tube sock exploded like a pinata, spilling assorted treats and candies onto my chest and face. After a few more thrusts into her chest with the dagger, she fell over and off me. Once I caught my breath, I stuffed as many treats into my pockets as humanly possible, made a mad dash out of her apartment and flew down the stairs. I D-Bo'd her hand bike and pedaled like hell trying to put as much distance between me and the candy filled hooker as I could. 

After that my alarm went off.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 23, 2011)

Last night I dreamed about a woodpecker picking my head. It wasn't nice.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 23, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> If it took a year for people to decide that they wanted to overthrow the government if Kim Kardashian was elected president, I would be extremely worried.



We started planning the moment she was. Just took a year to get the perfect strategy. No U.S. Military personnel were killed in the rebellion of a celebrity. But D.C. was laid to rest...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 23, 2011)

Create a sentient computer.

I'm not joking about this either.


----------



## Dead Undead (Aug 23, 2011)

All_¥our_Bass;2631524 said:


> Create a sentient computer.
> 
> I'm not joking about this either.



It's worse that you're not joking. That kind of thing scares me shitless. I've had nightmares about the freaky robot dog thing in Red Planet and of computers like HAL 9000. Hell one nightmare I had when I was much younger I remember vividly - an orb-shaped robot of sorts lying in the corner of a lab activated itself, and slowly it hovered towards me, trying to suck my brain out with a syringe.


----------



## Koop (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's a dream I had a while ago, but it was so confusing I still remember it. 

It basically was about how my friend was half bird (like hawk or something) and terrorized everyone. He would swoop out of the sky and take people to his nest. 
Anyway from where I remember, I was at my friends grandpas house and I asked him where my friend was. He didn't answer my question, but instead directed me into his basement to show me why he is so scared. There was a chinese dragon swirling around giant pillars in his basement. Then we went back upstairs.
The neck scene was outside of his house (in the middle of a forest) where he was hosting a festival with giant pumpkins and large colourful objects. I was waiting outside of the port-o-potty to piss, and Freddy Kreuger came out. My friend swooped out of the sky and grabbed Freddy Kreuger and flew away. Then we went up to the nest where he fed on his victims, and that's where it ended.


----------



## Nile (Aug 24, 2011)

aeronaut said:


> *story*
> After that my alarm went off.


 DEAR FUCKING GOD


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 26, 2011)

I had an unusually cohesive (and somewhat realistic) dream last night.

Japan nuked a bunch of major US cities. The specific ones in my dream were Los Angeles and Las Vegas. I was driving around when it happened, and since I live in Porn Valley, I'm pretty much in the clear. Nonetheless, I was worried for my girlfriend because she works in LA. I called her and we basically made sure we were fine. Then, the narrative begins. In the wake of the attack, people are trying to keep some semblance of normalcy while staying alive. I don't know how far into the future the proceeding events are, but they are set a little while after. Somewhere outside of LA, a Japanese-American brother and sister are managing in a small agrarian community. They pump water from wells and grow their own crops and shit. Supposedly, they're upwind of the fallout or something or they don't know that ground water and crops can get irradiated like fuck all. Then, this dog that has walked all the way from Las Vegas shows up in the hills around wherever they are. The sister wants to bring the dog in, but the community, her brother included, disapproves on account of the dog having significant radiation.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 26, 2011)

Ooh, and another one. This is from a while back. My girlfriend, my brother, and I were walking around a mall after closing, and some security guards found us and told us to leave. We agreed pretty quickly, and went to an exit... which was a waterslide. Going down the waterslide, we all ended up in a huge prehistoric lake. There were dinosaurs all about, and the water was maybe five inches deep. We walked along and found a comically large stopper in the lake. Working together, we wrested the plug free from its drain. Of course, the lake emptied into the drain, taking us and the dinosaurs with it. The dream fades to black, then I witness an evolutionary montage set to the second part of the Rite of Spring.



Without competition to stay their consumption, the dinosaurs begin to grow larger. At the end of each phrase (signalled by the figure at 0:27, 0:39, and 0:51), the image fades to black before I witness the next stage in the evolution. The dinosaurs go from small, agile bipeds to strong, powerful quadrupeds. Then, at 1:13, a lone colossus of an animal lumbers forth. There is no longer enough food to sustain these giants! It collapses, and the smaller dinosaurs become dominant once again, feasting on its flesh at 1:30.


----------



## Aaron (Aug 26, 2011)

I always dream of a specific place over n over, its kinda crazy. It involves small rivers where i catch mountains of large fish, rolling hills, a water fall, lots of dams(i love fishing below dams) and the ocean, ive dreamed of the ocean for years and ive dreamed of fishing it in my backyard, and just water in general. Its like the same dream over and over but here is the crazy thing!

Most of it has proven TRUE! This is where i live now, this pic was taken from my condo.





Im not one to bullshit believe me.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 26, 2011)

I had a dream that I married this...









... but woke up to this


----------



## Aaron (Aug 26, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> I had a dream that I married this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just won the thread!


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 27, 2011)

I had this dream a few weeks ago. I was at my old high school for some sort of assembly/dance/reunion thing and to our surprise they informed us that they had hired some sort of live entertainment. There was a lot of buzz about it, as we were being led to believe that it was actually going to be a famous musician performing for us. Anyways, the entertainment arrives so the lights go down and they are announced over the loudspeaker. 

"Ladies and gentlemen, the moment you've all been waiting for. Please put your hands together for..... Doggyyyy Dooooog!!!"

Out comes a man who very vaguely matches the description of Snoop Dog (like VERY vaguely ) and we are all in a sort of silent awe as we are confused. It turned out we were in fact only getting a performance from one of those third-rate celebrity impersonators that people hire for whatever reason. Did they think this man was actually Snoop Dog? Do they think we're stupid? Anyways, he gives us a "How's it going folks?" (in a very non snoop dog voice) and launches into the first song in his set which was "Backstreet's Back" (if that's the song name ) by the backstreet Boys. Apparently, the guys act only goes so far as to looking just the tiniest bit like snoop dog and not even performing his songs . After the whole absurd notion of it had sunk in that, we all just started dancing and enjoying ourselves.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 27, 2011)

Aaron said:


> I always dream of a specific place over n over, its kinda crazy.



Reminds me of "Total Recall". It's not on mars is it? Maybee it's not a dream


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 27, 2011)

i had a dream i was hanging out w sandra bernhard and demi moore and sandra wasn't being as funny but she was really sexy. and demi was being really funny. we were in a room backstage or something somewhere. i knew where i was in the dream but now i don't. 

then some sexual things happened with which i won't trouble you but not like nudity or anything. 

i felt great when i woke up! i wanted to go right back to that dream. 

sometimes i also dream about the cheryl character on curb your enthusiasm.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 27, 2011)

Ancestor said:


> sometimes i also dream about the cheryl character on curb your enthusiasm.



I don't think Larry would like that


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 28, 2011)

I can't remember any of my dreams as of late. 

I really wanna wait for that one weird, vivid dream to pop up so that I can post it here.


----------



## ESPfanboy (Aug 29, 2011)

I recently dreamt that i went to my friends house to jam but instead of pulling my guitar out of my case i pulled out my paintball gear. Then we walked outside and he had a full paintball field but i forgot paintballs so i couldn't play.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 29, 2011)

Holy crap! The threesome dreams have come back. I think I want to take a nap now.....


----------



## conortheshreder (Aug 30, 2011)

I remember being younger and dreamingof cowboys and then I shat the bed!!! I tell this story to my friends and they think I'm crazy and burst out laughing.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 8, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> It's worse that you're not joking. That kind of thing scares me shitless. I've had nightmares about the freaky robot dog thing in Red Planet and of computers like HAL 9000. Hell one nightmare I had when I was much younger I remember vividly - an orb-shaped robot of sorts lying in the corner of a lab activated itself, and slowly it hovered towards me, trying to suck my brain out with a syringe.


But I wouldn't have it hooked up to any equipment like that.
So no flooding the enrichment center with deadly neuro-toxin (GLaDOS) or anything like that.
It'd just be a really cool chatbot.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 8, 2011)

Had this weird dream where every single one of my friends on facebook kept blowing up my inbox with random insults. And they actually meant them. *tin foil hat time*


----------



## GATA4 (Sep 13, 2011)

Loving these posts 

Many of my dreams, lately, have contained lots and lots of dialogue...whether it be between myself and someone else, or between other people. It's reaaaaaallly crazy how realistic these conversations are, and I'm often impressed with how sophisticated and deep they get. I remember one time I was in a taxi-cab with Master Chief from Halo, and we were talking about some random stuff, but I was just amazed out how realistic the scenario was. It wasn't even like a dream, it was like I was awake and just talking with some random person I had never met before, but my mind was able to create his/her personality to the point where I was unaware that it was my mind creating the personality. I guess that's the idea of a dream, but it just baffles me when I wake up, remember the dialogue, and realize that it was my unconscious mind that created those conversations, those characters....it was my unconscious mind that reached into creative depths I never knew I had and presented these characters with pre-developed personalities.

The funny thing is, it's a conversation with myself, but it's so real that it feels like I'm talking to a complete stranger...someone with whom I'm completely unfamiliar, and my mind has "tricked" me into not knowing what that person is going to say or do, even though I'm the one telling that "person" what to say or do (i.e., not of the dialogue is based off of ANY previous dialogue....it just spawns from nothing)!

Dunno how clear that was....it's hard to put into words how/what I feel during stuff like that. It's just crazy. The mind is an amazing thing.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 13, 2011)

I had a dream where some kid was being bullied for playing a 7 string guitar.

This was all played out at Hogwarts (I know, what the fuck) but there were no wizards or magic and such, only normal people. This kid was a 6th grader, and I saw a huge crowd standing in that stairway that's goes down in a spiral with that window. You know which one I mean, it's like in every movie 
I had just come from my guitar lesson, carrying my Viper 7 my softcase in my back, I didn't know what was going on, I just heard people chatter about it. And I finally managed to rule out the situation.

I joined the people shouting, I didn't know what they were shouting though. But I told him that it was alright to play a 7, a lot of people do it including me.
Then I saw to my left, one of my friends. I asked her what she was doing there, but she wouldn't tell. She was also carrying her guitar on her back. (She plays sixers though )
I knew that something was wrong with her, so I took her down the stairs with me and she just smiled.

Now after that we were all of a sudden outside on a soccer pitch  
There was a large cottage of sorts with a HUGE metal door with a code lock that people were trying to open, because apparently the kid was inside.
I told them it was no use trying to open the lock, we had to kick the door in. So I kicked the door in, don't know how the fuck I managed to but whatever.

When the door opened, fire came out and we had to throw ourselves to the side. I peeked inside and saw a dragon holding the kid captive (at this point the fact that it was originally about 7s was gone).
Me and my friend decided to rescue him, which meant we had to go through some Mario Party esque mini-game with a shit ton of fire 

We managed to do it, but now the kid was all gone from the dream too, so was the dragon. It was just me and her.
She told me she had seen the entire thing in really shitty graphics while I was seeing it in amazing graphics.
Then we hugged, for like 10 mins and I showed her a Pokémon poster for some reason that she thought was awesome 


I think this can all be explained though: 
I play a 7 and people are like "ugh" when they see it.
She has been talking to me about some shit that's been troubling her.
Yesterday I watched a South Park episode were there is a metal door with a code lock.

Needless to say, this has been one of my more awesome dreams as of late


----------



## GATA4 (Sep 13, 2011)

Murmel said:


> .
> Then we hugged, for like 10 mins and I showed her a Pokémon poster for some reason that she thought was awesome



Did you "dug" her "trio", if you catch my drift?

"char" her "izard" if you know what I'm sayin?

"bulb" her with your "asaur" if I may ask?


----------



## Murmel (Sep 14, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> Did you "dug" her "trio", if you catch my drift?
> 
> "char" her "izard" if you know what I'm sayin?
> 
> "bulb" her with your "asaur" if I may ask?




No I'm sorry dude, it was just a regular hug. She is incredibly hot though, so that would've been nice


----------



## Winspear (Sep 14, 2011)

In the excitement for my upcoming 9 string build, I dreamt that I'd gone out and bought "just a little Agile 9 to tide me over until then, it was only £80". That's what I said to my friend in the dream haha. 
Thing is, I kinda knew it was a dream while it was happening but woke up thinking "Yes, what an idea! Lets go and buy an Agile, I can spare £80!" 
Then it hit me, haha


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 14, 2011)

I was assaulting a fortified position in Vietnam last night. Shit was intense. I kept blowing up flammable barrels (lol Call of Duty) and they looked like mini nuclear explosions. 

Next dream (same night; last night) I went in to a dairy (what you Americans call a 'Corner Shop') and bought a bunch of stupid shit like Fruit loops and mint choc-chip ice-cream (okay maybe that's awesome, not stupid) and proceeded to brag about it to this girl I knew who happened to be in there


----------



## Murmel (Sep 14, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Next dream (same night; last night) I went in to a dairy (what you Americans call a 'Corner Shop') and bought a bunch of stupid shit like Fruit loops and mint choc-chip ice-cream (okay maybe that's awesome, not stupid) and proceeded to brag about it to this girl I knew who happened to be in there



Hey babe, I wanna stick my choc-chip in your fruity loop. Don't worry, it'll take a while before there'll be ice cream.

















Alright that was terrible


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Sep 15, 2011)

Had a dream last night that I was on an episode of the show Castle. As I watched Beckett pull a gun on some dude, I noticed that it was not plugged in (for some reason it was powered by a MacBook charger) so I cracked a joke about how it would be a lot more convincing if she actually plugged it in. We all broke character and laughed and messed around for a bit. Then, Nathan Fillion and I went and did parkour dressed as The Crimson Bolt and The Holy Avenger from the movie Super.

You guys, it was basically the greatest.


----------

